# New Jason Richardson Sterling Signature



## bassplayer8 (Jan 14, 2020)

https://sterlingbymusicman.com/pages/richardson

"The long awaited Jason Richardson 7-String Cutlass has finally arrived -- engineered specifically to meet the demands of Jason Richardson’s technique, the ‘Richardson7’ features a custom contoured lower horn for fret access, roasted maple neck with rosewood fretboard, and highly figured Poplar Burl top. It offers high output Sterling by Music Man designed humbuckers, a 12dB “PushPush” volume boost, coil-tap “Push-Push” tone control, and Modern Tremolo. Available in Natural Poplar Burst."


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 14, 2020)

Bout time but my god this looks disappointing.

The EBMM version wasn't the most visually inspiring with the burl imho the obvious visual downgrade that comes with the Sterling versions does not do this model any favours. Don't get me wrong there are great looking Sterlings, but the cheap burl the dry looking rosewood...

A solid colour option would be cool on this I think, plenty nice solid finishes from Sterling.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 15, 2020)

On the bright side if you detest burl then that rules out GAS for countless instruments.


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2020)

Wow another burled nightmare, way to go.


----------



## DickyTripleD (Jan 15, 2020)

Don't get me wrong, I think the EBMM guitars are overpriced (especially in Canada with our weak dollar) but Sterling looks like they're going out of there way to make them seem worth the money.


----------



## stinkoman (Jan 15, 2020)

IDK why they would update the rest of the line with Stainless steel frets, and not put them on this unless,it was by Jason's request. Unless it actually does, its not listed as such currently.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Jan 15, 2020)

Normally I am not a big fan of the whole burl thing, but I always liked the Jason EBMM, on those i found it quite classy. 

Cool for Jason as well that he gets a sterling sig as well!


----------



## R34CH (Jan 15, 2020)

Something about the Cutlass body as a 7 just doesn't seem right to me. It looks too...bulbous?  My suspicions were confirmed when I tried the EBMM version in the store. The body just felt too clunky.

It's unfortunate that JR's favorite guitars just happen to already be someone else's signature. The burl on his EBMM JP is s e x y.


----------



## olejason (Jan 16, 2020)

That rosewood looks god awful


----------



## Armedpitbull423 (Aug 14, 2020)

I’ve had this guitar for the last month, and I was skeptical from some of the pictures. The finish and the rosewood on mine are fantastic.


----------



## bzhang9 (Aug 15, 2020)

does it still surprise people that all sigs are overpriced? artist gets a cut of what you'd otherwise not be paying for the same non sig guitar

both EBMM and sterlings are overpriced


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> does it still surprise people that all sigs are overpriced? artist gets a cut of what you'd otherwise not be paying for the same non sig guitar
> 
> both EBMM and sterlings are overpriced


Sterling? Sure, but EBMM? I think that's pushing it. They're pretty much some of the most consistent, high quality great playing instruments money can buy. I haven't been let down by a single EBMM I've owned and I've had 6 or 7 now. My Majesty is pretty much perfect but I've definitely been disappointed by Sterling stuff so I get that.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 15, 2020)

*Overpriced*



In a world where the import market is hitting and exceeding the 2k mark, all of a sudden American Made instruments of a far higher standard are suddenly overpriced 

Sterlings are quite expensive, but I haven't met an egregiously horrible one in person, last time was a Purple JP7 and a St Vincent at my local guitar center from the Sterling line. And they felt perfectly fine for what they were charging.

I'd definitely try a JP150D if I had a need for something like that, Stainless Steel frets, Dimarzio Pickups, Roasted Maple Neck, and the other flagship features for 1200 before tax and before the regular 15 - 20% off coupons GC emails me. These things aren't priced out of the market and I'm fairly sure they've been successful since the start.


----------



## bzhang9 (Aug 15, 2020)

Jake said:


> Sterling? Sure, but EBMM? I think that's pushing it. They're pretty much some of the most consistent, high quality great playing instruments money can buy. I haven't been let down by a single EBMM I've owned and I've had 6 or 7 now. My Majesty is pretty much perfect but I've definitely been disappointed by Sterling stuff so I get that.



I've been let down by more EBMM than prestiges at less than 1/2 the price. After comparing many side by side, $3-4k JPs are not objectively better playing or sounding than a $1-2k prestige, maybe minor details but nowhere near justifying the price point

Point stands you're lining petrucci's pockets everytime you buy a JP EBMM or sterling, by definition its overpriced.


----------



## I play music (Aug 16, 2020)

stinkoman said:


> IDK why they would update the rest of the line with Stainless steel frets, and not put them on this unless,it was by Jason's request. Unless it actually does, its not listed as such currently.


The rest of the line? I thought only the majesty? Am I wrong? 
The one advantage Sterling has over EBMM is that they do not use that stupid compensated nut I think .. 
But still all of them have a trem, don't get why they still haven't made one out of the 13457238 Petrucci variations with a hard tail bridge


----------



## I play music (Aug 16, 2020)

What?! Just saw the new Sterling Majesty is 2000€ here, more expensive than the Prestige Ibanez 5000 series 
Go away Sterling 
Seriously
Who buys that must be crazy
Does Petrucci get like 50% of the guitar price?


----------



## Richter (Aug 16, 2020)

EBMM and Sterlings are overpriced, outside of the US.


----------



## Phlegethon (Aug 16, 2020)

Richter said:


> EBMM and Sterlings are overpriced, outside of the US.



2000 pounds for a Sterling? I'd say that's overpriced. And if the Sterling line is that much I shudder to think what they're charging for the actual Ernie Ball one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2020)

Overpriced implies they're too expensive for the market to bear, but since EBMM, and for whatever reason SBMM, stuff has been selling pretty well, so they aren't really "overpriced". 

Now, are they kinda expensive? Sure. A lot of things are expensive. Do I wish they were cheaper? Or course. Who wouldn't want cheaper guitars. 

I think the SBMM stuff is pretty junky (garbage hardware, meh build), and the veneer JPs are just ridiculous, but that's more about taste. 

EBMM makes a somewhat unique product, if you want a vanilla super strat, grab a used Prestige/E2/Schecter-whatever.


----------



## teamSKDM (Aug 16, 2020)

I feel like this guitar is very plain and underwhelming for the money and has nothing going for it other than looking like jason richardsons personal guitar. no special pickups , no special hardware , indonesian build quality.... I guess roasted neck is interesting but thats the only thing that stands out to me to justify the price. especially with what else is in the same competative price range. even the sterling jps have excellent ergonomics at least.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 16, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> After comparing many side by side, $3-4k JPs are not objectively better playing or sounding than a $1-2k prestige, maybe minor details but nowhere near justifying the price point



lmao what are you talking about? I've owned multiple JPs and multiple Prestiges (and one of the USA Richardson sigs!) and I can tell you that the JPs were miles ahead of the Ibbys in terms of build quality and playability. With a proper setup you can certainly get a Prestige playing at the same level, but saying they're equal out of the box is ridiculous. There's a reason I've kept multiple EBMMs and only one Ibanez (that got a setup from Rich over at Ibanezrules).

EBMMs are ridiculously overpriced outside the US though, I've seen $2000 JPs in France selling for 3000 euros.


----------



## bzhang9 (Aug 16, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Overpriced implies they're too expensive for the market to bear, but since EBMM, and for whatever reason SBMM, stuff has been selling pretty well, so they aren't really "overpriced".
> 
> Now, are they kinda expensive? Sure. A lot of things are expensive. Do I wish they were cheaper? Or course. Who wouldn't want cheaper guitars.
> 
> ...



I think overpriced means you're paying more than the guitar is worth, an equivalent EBMM without petrucci's name would be less expensive by who knows how much, until recently they were making non RS cutlass in the low 1k range so clearly they can put out equally good guitars for a fraction of the price.



jephjacques said:


> lmao what are you talking about? I've owned multiple JPs and multiple Prestiges (and one of the USA Richardson sigs!) and I can tell you that the JPs were miles ahead of the Ibbys in terms of build quality and playability. With a proper setup you can certainly get a Prestige playing at the same level, but saying they're equal out of the box is ridiculous. There's a reason I've kept multiple EBMMs and only one Ibanez (that got a setup from Rich over at Ibanezrules).
> 
> EBMMs are ridiculously overpriced outside the US though, I've seen $2000 JPs in France selling for 3000 euros.



there is no 2k JPs, near 3k is the lowest street price. "With a proper setup you can certainly get a Prestige playing at the same level" so you are paying 1-2k for a setup, "miles ahead" of a prestige in quality is simply not true, EBMM has its share of lemons


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2020)

Richter said:


> EBMM and Sterlings are overpriced, outside of the US.



I'll add an extension to that: US guitar brands are overpriced outside of the US.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vyn said:


> I'll add an extension to that: US guitar brands are overpriced outside of the US.


In the U.K. I wouldn’t say this is strictly true, quite a few brand (including their appropriate import lines) keep their prices relatively competitive.


Sterling has never been competitive here in my opinion and the EBMM stuff is very much like Mesa (which is also expensive here) if you know it’s what you want then it’s just a price you gotta pay.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> In the U.K. I wouldn’t say this is strictly true, quite a few brand (including their appropriate import lines) keep their prices relatively competitive.
> 
> 
> Sterling has never been competitive here in my opinion and the EBMM stuff is very much like Mesa (which is also expensive here) if you know it’s what you want then it’s just a price you gotta pay.



The only US brand that I can think of that's even remotely closely priced to what it is in the States (and that's after taking away shipping costs and duties) is EVH.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vyn said:


> The only US brand that I can think of that's even remotely closely priced to what it is in the States (and that's after taking away shipping costs and duties) is EVH.


They’ve got FMIC behind them which helps I guess. 


As far as import lines you have things like Baluguer, Jericho, and obviously Schecter etc that can get you decent bang for your buck.


For proper USA made stuff, Again Schecter is pretty good here mostly cause the USA stuff is unknown, but LSL, Friedman, G&L. 


It’s all up to what someone wants, if you’re looking for an import guitar absolutely better choices than an SBMM in my opinion. 


If it’s a EBMM JP you’re after you’re not gonna find it anywhere else. 


If you want a solid USA made guitar with 2 hums and a trem you can definitely find that elsewhere at a cheaper price


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> They’ve got FMIC behind them which helps I guess.
> 
> 
> *As far as import lines you have things like Baluguer, Jericho, and obviously Schecter etc that can get you decent bang for your buck.*
> ...



Mostly agree on all bar the import Schecters. I don't know if it's the international pricing or our distributor however we are getting screwed on WMI Schecters at the moment, a KMIII is nearly J-Custom money.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vyn said:


> Mostly agree on all bar the import Schecters. I don't know if it's the international pricing or our distributor however we are getting screwed on WMI Schecters at the moment, a KMIII is nearly J-Custom money.




Yea I did notice a few of their sigs were real expensive, the new KMs obviously and Miles Dimitri Bakers sig as well which I was hyped for. The KMs are way too much for me. 


In context my Schecter Sunset 7 which is a USA Custom Shop I picked up from a guitar store for £1250 used. A KM artist is £1750. 


Even then you can pick up brand new Schecter USA guitars here in a store for £1500-2000.


So the KM prices are a little out of control. 


My favourite import brand right now is actually Jericho, nice playing stuff with specs that I actually want. Even after shipping and import I still end up with something arguably better than most comparable Schecters/Ibanez.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Yea I did notice a few of their sigs were real expensive, the new KMs obviously and Miles Dimitri Bakers sig as well which I was hyped for. The KMs are way too much for me.
> 
> 
> In context my Schecter Sunset 7 which is a USA Custom Shop I picked up from a guitar store for £1250 used. A KM artist is £1750.
> ...



That lines up. After currency conversion 1750GBP is $3200AUD which is about what we are paying here (sometimes more, up to $3400AUD). Yet in the states they are 1800USD which equates to $2500AUD-ish. Someone somewhere is making a very nice cut.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 16, 2020)

Vyn said:


> That lines up. After currency conversion 1750GBP is $3200AUD which is about what we are paying here (sometimes more, up to $3400AUD). Yet in the states they are 1800USD which equates to $2500AUD-ish. Someone somewhere is making a very nice cut.




On my phone so didn’t see you were Aussie, yea I don’t envy your prices over there man, sounds rough!


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> On my phone so didn’t see you were Aussie, yea I don’t envy your prices over there man, sounds rough!



We still love the UK though, our Marshall and Orange gear is well priced <3


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 16, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> I think overpriced means you're paying more than the guitar is worth, an equivalent EBMM without petrucci's name would be less expensive by who knows how much, until recently they were making non RS cutlass in the low 1k range so clearly they can put out equally good guitars for a fraction of the price.



Retail markup on EBMM is around 40%. You might as well yell at the clouds because they don't sell direct. 

For the quality and specs of the JPs, they're priced in line with the very few brands that offer something remotely similar.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 16, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Retail markup on EBMM is around 40%. You might as well yell at the clouds because they don't sell direct.
> 
> For the quality and specs of the JPs, they're priced in line with the very few brands that offer something remotely similar.



They are the only SS in that tier that comes with a piezo system so they are in their own market. I think the reason that people think that JPs are overpriced is that if you don't care for that feature then to that demographic they are just another overpriced SS.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 17, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> I think overpriced means you're paying more than the guitar is worth, an equivalent EBMM without petrucci's name would be less expensive by who knows how much, until recently they were making non RS cutlass in the low 1k range so clearly they can put out equally good guitars for a fraction of the price.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no 2k JPs, near 3k is the lowest street price. "With a proper setup you can certainly get a Prestige playing at the same level" so you are paying 1-2k for a setup, "miles ahead" of a prestige in quality is simply not true, EBMM has its share of lemons



If you want to tackle this argument of yours and handle it with consistently, then lets get this out of the way.

You pit any Prestige 1xxx - 2xxx series against a BFR, and the Ernie Ball will wipe the floor with it. I can say that with overwhelming confidence, even with a sample pool of 5 guitars from each brand to make the comparison "scientific".

You aren't paying for a setup, everything about the Ernie Ball is refined and when compared to the Ibanez is left as is. It has more man hours alone installing twice as many electronics/rounding off fretboard edges and fret ends/applying a higher quality paint and poly finish/etc.

Setup is variable, any guitar can be setup to 1mm/1.5mm action at the 12th fret. Granted the guitar has no defects, chalking it up to 1 - 2k for a professional setup is some next level ignorance my dude.

And on the *overpriced* nature of the brand and this model, the cheapest JP is available at $2599.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...an-john-petrucci-6-with-piezo-firemist-purple

and if you want to be fair in this discussion I've linked a search against all brands that make 24 fret shredder style guitars from Sweetwater (PRS/Ibanez/EBMM/Caparison/Schecter/Jackson/ESP/Charvel)

https://www.sweetwater.com/c590--So...JQcmljZSBSYW5nZSI6WyIkMjAwMCB0byAkMzAwMCJdfX0

I can only speak for myself, but if I'm buying a JPXI and consider my options. The only ones that appeal to my are the Jackson HT6 or the Caparison Dellinger in that 2900 price range, but I'm losing my trem/piezo by grabbing anything else. So objectively the JPXI has more value feature wise in that price bracket.

Moving down to the base JP6, sitting at $2599. Direct competition is a Joe Satriani Sig Ibanez, the Caparison Horus in a sandblasted ash finish, the Dusty Warring CE, a few signature Ibanez AZ's, and a handful of ESP E-II's.

To me, the JP subjectively sits above these options. And objectively has more features jam packed into it compared to the competition. So if I'm comparing a USA Made EBMM that doesn't even have product "tiers", against other products like PRS's CE Line, ESP's E-II line, and Caparisons FX-AM line. Which are all products meant to be "cheaper", then all that tells me that in fact the JP isn't the overpriced guitar, but the competition.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 17, 2020)

bUt yOu'Re LiNiNg PeTrUcCi'S pOcKeTs


----------



## I play music (Aug 17, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> And on the *overpriced* nature of the brand and this model, the cheapest JP is available at $2599.
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/de...an-john-petrucci-6-with-piezo-firemist-purple


For that price you get a Sterling here: https://www.thomann.de/intl/sterling_by_music_man_john_petrucci_7x_royal_red.htm
Ibanez guitars like this are cheaper: https://www.thomann.de/intl/ibanez_rg5120m_fcn.htm
Now tell me who in their right mind would buy this Sterling over an Ibanez light this. Also those Sterlings have the worst ratings I've ever seen on the Thomann website.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 17, 2020)

I play music said:


> For that price you get a Sterling here: https://www.thomann.de/intl/sterling_by_music_man_john_petrucci_7x_royal_red.htm
> Ibanez guitars like this are cheaper: https://www.thomann.de/intl/ibanez_rg5120m_fcn.htm
> Now tell me who in their right mind would buy this Sterling over an Ibanez light this. Also those Sterlings have the worst ratings I've ever seen on the Thomann website.



Not sure I commented on the international market, same with who I was responding to. That's why linked an American dealer and talked about EBMM's price to feature/quality ratio.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 17, 2020)

Yeah nobody here is arguing that EBMM/Sterling isn't overpriced outside the US.


----------



## bzhang9 (Aug 17, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> wall of text





jephjacques said:


> bUt yOu'Re LiNiNg PeTrUcCi'S pOcKeTs



If minor cosmetic details is worth $1-2k difference to you then good for you wealthy mate, not exactly wiping the floor though, most of my prestiges play better than the JPs and majesties I've had

Again if you enjoy paying for petrucci's name on your guitar, I'm all for it


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 17, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> If minor cosmetic details is worth $1-2k difference to you then good for you wealthy mate, not exactly wiping the floor though, most of my prestiges play better than the JPs and majesties I've had
> 
> Again if you enjoy paying for petrucci's name on your guitar, I'm all for it





> It has more man hours alone installing twice as many electronics/rounding off fretboard edges and fret ends/applying a higher quality paint and poly finish/etc.



Minor details. Right. 

You're the one bringing the argument of an instrument being overpriced, when it's objectively got more going on in terms of features/electronics/and pure man hours making the damn things. All things that equate to a higher retail cost.

But missed points yada-yada, you clearly didn't take the time to read so enjoy your Prestiges and I'll enjoy guitars I have a preference for


----------



## I play music (Aug 17, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> Yeah nobody here is arguing that EBMM/Sterling isn't overpriced outside the US.





Jonathan20022 said:


> Not sure I commented on the international market, same with who I was responding to. That's why linked an American dealer and talked about EBMM's price to feature/quality ratio.


Well I'm just really shocked from the moment I noticed how expensive they are. I knew they were overpriced but damn like double of what comparable guitars cost. But whatever don't mind me.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 17, 2020)

I play music said:


> Well I'm just really shocked from the moment I noticed how expensive they are. I knew they were overpriced but damn like double of what comparable guitars cost. But whatever don't mind me.



For sure, definitely wouldn't consider a Sterling at anywhere near 2k. Unfortunately just a consequence of trade and import taxes/duties, distribution and manufacturing is power in the international markets and keeping their prices at a reasonably close number to it's American retail price.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 18, 2020)

JPs WERE reasonably priced but whether it’s inflation, California, cost of living adjustments or all of the above, their current pricing is ludicrous. I got a fully loaded pearl redburst JP7 from DCGL back in 2008 for under 2k (I wanna say it was 1800). I bought several BFRs (quilt tops, JPX, JPXI, etc) over the years for low $2000s and majesties in the 2250-2500 range (yes I did some negotiating with musiciansfriend, bass central, etc). But current prices are nuts unless you can get steep discounts. I sold my last JP two years ago and have 3 prestiges that I got new from music zoo. They were willing to give me discounts so for just a few hundred more than the cost of one current majesty JP7 (3700), I have 3 Ibanez prestige’s in different tunings (752 and two 652s). I’m not saying JPs aren’t well made and great playing guitars but they aren’t $1700 better than my RG752.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 18, 2020)

TheShreddinHand said:


> JPs WERE reasonably priced but whether it’s inflation, California, cost of living adjustments or all of the above, their current pricing is ludicrous. I got a fully loaded pearl redburst JP7 from DCGL back in 2008 for under 2k (I wanna say it was 1800). I bought several BFRs (quilt tops, JPX, JPXI, etc) over the years for low $2000s and majesties in the 2250-2500 range (yes I did some negotiating with musiciansfriend, bass central, etc). But current prices are nuts unless you can get steep discounts. I sold my last JP two years ago and have 3 prestiges that I got new from music zoo. They were willing to give me discounts so for just a few hundred more than the cost of one current majesty JP7 (3700), I have 3 Ibanez prestige’s in different tunings (752 and two 652s). I’m not saying JPs aren’t well made and great playing guitars but they aren’t $1700 better than my RG752.



The 652/752 is a fantastic guitar, plays well, has Dimarzio pickups so it sounds great.

But if we're going to take the objectives out of the equation and ignore something that simply does have more labor/features to come out of the factory then this argument works both ways.

Prestiges are great, but they're not 300 - 700 better than an Axion/Premium Ibanez.

If all you need and are satisfied with is the bare minimum of, plays at your preferred action, has decent pickups out of the box. Then you can get that without spending 1500ish on a new Prestige either. No one is saying the Prestige isn't a fine guitar, nor that it isn't a great value.

But to blatantly ignore all aspects of a higher end guitar brand, and disregard it all as minor cosmetic appointments. You're basically signing a letter that there cannot be any instrument better that a 1500 Prestige because any super strat above that price can't offer anything worth paying for.

It's great that it works for you and others, but that is missing the conversation entirely.


----------



## Matt08642 (Aug 18, 2020)

Remember when guitars didn't cost as much as a vehicle?


----------



## xzacx (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm not sure who's making something in the U.S. of a comparable quality and feature set to the JPs for considerably less money. They're obviously not cheap, but they don't seem out of line with current pricing from any brand.

That said, I bought one of the EMBB Jason Richardsons and it kinda sucked. I played one a while back in store and loved it, so I jumped on a brand new one with a really cool top for a steal price when I saw it. The neck and fretwork were amazing, but the pickup and bridge routes were all shoddy looking (maybe a function of the burl top?). I probably could have lived with that, but the dealbreaker was the bridge pickup was mounted about 1mm below the strings and couldn't be lowered. I don't know if the routes weren't deep enough or what. I'm sure it's something that would have been a relatively easy fix for a luthier, but I just didn't feel like dealing with it and ended up returning it. It's too bad, because I really like the model despite the burl top and non-locking trem—things I usually have no interest in. I'd definitely consider another though.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 18, 2020)

The ones in mine came mounted at a fixed height like that too. One of my older JPs is like that too.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 18, 2020)

Matt08642 said:


> Remember when guitars didn't cost as much as a vehicle?



I remember when a PRS Custom 24 cost $1500


----------



## xzacx (Aug 18, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> The ones in mine came mounted at a fixed height like that too. One of my older JPs is like that too.



Were they super high? I can't imagine they are supposed to be as high as mine were (partially based on the fact that the other one I played had them lower). But I couldn't even mute the lower strings with my palm to play leads without the strings touching the pole pieces and being a noisy mess.


----------



## asopala (Aug 18, 2020)

Matt08642 said:


> Remember when guitars didn't cost as much as a vehicle?



Better not mention the ESP Japanese Custom Shop then... cause then it starts to get into the territory of TWO vehicles...


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 18, 2020)

xzacx said:


> Were they super high? I can't imagine they are supposed to be as high as mine were (partially based on the fact that the other one I played had them lower). But I couldn't even mute the lower strings with my palm to play leads without the strings touching the pole pieces and being a noisy mess.



nope, they're a pretty reasonable height on mine, definitely not so high the strings hit them. that sucks man!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 18, 2020)

I’ve had nothing but poor to vaguely decent experiences with sterling stuff. I did play one of the “premium” JP models that had the upgraded pickups and it came in setup very well, but even then it was just ok. Not worth the price tag.

just to add, all EBMM models I’ve played have been stellar. Yes expensive, but no worries at all, no defects, all tone and vagina for the hands.


----------



## Richter (Aug 19, 2020)

When SBMM announced the very first Majesty model I was stoked. Sadly the only Maj100 I had the opportunity to try was a total let down. I guess SBMM aims at US market first and that's ok. 

15 years ago or so I remember EBMM and Boogies being the holy grail on European forums, while Mayones, Vigier and ENGL were all the rage on American forums. Grass is always greener.


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 19, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> I remember when a PRS Custom 24 cost $1500



I don’t understand this sentence. Tell me more about the good ‘ole days grandpa! Lol. I remember ESP standards being $1,100-1,600 brand new. 




Spicypickles said:


> Yes expensive, but no worries at all, no defects, all tone and *vagina* for the hands.



...wut


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2020)

Mathemagician said:


> Tell me more about the good ‘ole days grandpa! Lol.



Shit, I remember when folks were selling PWHs cheap so they could be "swirled" in people's bathtubs.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 19, 2020)

back in the early 2000s before they became popular again, you could get a USA Jackson used for like $800  I never should've sold that Soloist


----------



## mbardu (Aug 19, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> back in the early 2000s before they became popular again, you could get a USA Jackson used for like $800  I never should've sold that Soloist



Haha that was going to be literally my example ... Getting my first SL1, mint for 800 US$, what a deal. Also got my first Carvin for maybe...250$ IIRC?

Everything has increased, and maybe EBMM a tad more than others, but they're certainly not alone.



xzacx said:


> I'm not sure who's making something in the U.S. of a comparable quality and feature set to the JPs for considerably less money.



Well I can certainly think of one, but you're not going to like it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Well I can certainly think of one, but you're not going to like it



You can get pretty darn close, but that piezo bridge and birdseye neck add up quick. Not to mention the little stuff here and there like thinner neck, tung oil, etc. 

It's probably the best option, but unless you're willing to make some sacrifices it'll wind up costing close enough that it's probably a wash to most. 

Then there's things like the JP16-7 where you'd be SOL. That's definitely an edge case though.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 19, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Well I can certainly think of one, but you're not going to like it



It’s definitely a consideration and best example I could think of, but I was going to say basically what Max said—by the time you add in all the options to make it more comparable, I don’t think it’ll end up being a whole lot less. And keeping in mind that you can get good discounts on EBMMs, it's not crazy to think they could be had for cheaper. And that’s assuming you like the design (I don’t love either, so that’s a wash to me). That’s still only one example though even if we give it that. I guess a custom shop Schecter could be in the ballpark, but again, I don’t think it’ll be a lot cheaper if you added in every feature to make it truly comparable. If you don’t want all those feature, however, both of those could be alternatives.


----------



## mbardu (Aug 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can get pretty darn close, but that piezo bridge and birdseye neck add up quick. Not to mention the little stuff here and there like thinner neck, tung oil, etc.
> 
> It's probably the best option, but unless you're willing to make some sacrifices it'll wind up costing close enough that it's probably a wash to most.
> 
> Then there's things like the JP16-7 where you'd be SOL. That's definitely an edge case though.



Yeah, with a nice roasted birdseye or flame neck (not all EBMMs have that either, but those that do are pretty nice), the price difference ends up something like a +30/40% rather than something like double the price. Which I guess is actually OK for a "JP tax".

My point was more that a JP is not _that _unique. Now something like a Majesty, now we're definitely talking more unique in a number of ways.
I still don't know if I like it or hate that guitar, but at least _that's_ hard to replicate somewhere else at almost any price. Plus being newer, I understand the premium.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2020)

mbardu said:


> My point was more that a JP is not _that _unique.



I don't know, the fact you'd have to go custom/semi-custom and even then, likely make concessions here and there actually highlights how unique they are.


----------



## mbardu (Aug 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know, the fact you'd have to go custom/semi-custom and even then, likely make concessions here and there actually highlights how unique they are.



Well by that definition almost all guitars that are not strat/LP copies or literal clones are unique in the same way then.

For example, if you want a production made-in-USA modern bolt on with a piezo, the JP is pretty "unique" that way- sure. But just the same way, if you want a versatile production made-in-USA carved top 25 inch scale guitar with a trem, then a PRS custom is pretty "unique" too then.
If everything is "unique" by that definition, then nothing is unique.

That's not what I meant, neither have unique specs that you cannot replicate, and you're going to talk about "concessions", as if the alternative was necessarily worse and didn't have its own advantages- yet the alternative _does _have its own advantages (not even talking about price).

Anyway...veering off course from the OP, so sorry about that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 19, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Well by that definition almost all guitars that are not strat/LP copies or literal clones are unique in the same way then.
> 
> For example, if you want a production made-in-USA modern bolt on with a piezo, the JP is pretty "unique" that way- sure. But just the same way, if you want a versatile production made-in-USA carved top 25 inch scale guitar with a trem, then a PRS custom is pretty "unique" too then.
> If everything is "unique" by that definition, then nothing is unique.
> ...



I don't know why everything has to be an argument with you, dude. 

Yeah, PRS has its own thing going on too, which is why folks grab a PRS and not an "insert guitar that's 7/8th the same here". 

That's sort of the point, it's about the small details added together. My JP7 and one of my UVs or M7s are all double humbucker, basswood bodied, maple necked, and trem'd but they're by no means the same.

I look forward to the wall of text.


----------



## mbardu (Aug 19, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why everything has to be an argument with you, dude.
> 
> Yeah, PRS has its own thing going on too, which is why folks grab a PRS and not an "insert guitar that's 7/8th the same here".
> 
> ...



ok


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 20, 2020)

xzacx said:


> It’s definitely a consideration and best example I could think of, but I was going to say basically what Max said—by the time you add in all the options to make it more comparable, I don’t think it’ll end up being a whole lot less. And keeping in mind that you can get good discounts on EBMMs, it's not crazy to think they could be had for cheaper. And that’s assuming you like the design (I don’t love either, so that’s a wash to me). That’s still only one example though even if we give it that. I guess a custom shop Schecter could be in the ballpark, but again, I don’t think it’ll be a lot cheaper if you added in every feature to make it truly comparable. If you don’t want all those feature, however, both of those could be alternatives.


Those features, you'd wind up with a Schecter Masterworks I think, and you'd end up paying that same as a JP or more probably. Plus wait time, and at the end of the day you'll be playing a Schecter not an EBMM, while comparable in quality, I don't think they're comparable in feel.

If you want a EBMM JP, you'll just have to get a EBMM JP.


----------



## jaxadam (Aug 20, 2020)

I think that thing looks pretty good. First EBMM I’ve seen in a while that I like.


----------



## xzacx (Aug 20, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> Those features, you'd wind up with a Schecter Masterworks I think, and you'd end up paying that same as a JP or more probably. Plus wait time, and at the end of the day you'll be playing a Schecter not an EBMM, while comparable in quality, I don't think they're comparable in feel.
> 
> If you want a EBMM JP, you'll just have to get a EBMM JP.



Yeah, I agree with you for sure. I think the notion of it not being unique is pretty inaccurate—in a sea of super Strats, it's one of the hardest to replicate. And to get close, it'll end up costing in the same ballpark and still not have the same feel even if quality is on par with a brand like Schecter. They're also pretty readily available used for good prices, and solid discounts on new EBMMs aren't too hard to find either, which you're not going to get going the custom route.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 20, 2020)

xzacx said:


> Yeah, I agree with you for sure. I think the notion of it not being unique is pretty inaccurate—in a sea of super Strats, it's one of the hardest to replicate. And to get close, it'll end up costing in the same ballpark and still not have the same feel even if quality is on par with a brand like Schecter. They're also pretty readily available used for good prices, and solid discounts on new EBMMs aren't too hard to find either, which you're not going to get going the custom route.



I think I unironically paid just over $1500 cash on my first JP12 back in the day from my buddy at Guitar Center. Became a frequent purchaser at Dubaldo from the PDN runs awhile back and got hooked up quite often.


----------

